# Marble Machine Plans



## dhugger (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just finished up the plans for my marble machine, Kinestrata. The plans are 72 pages long, and show how to create and assemble the machine's nearly 400 parts. Have a look at http://www.derekhugger.com










Best,
Derek


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Derek, can you spell "OCD"? Just kidding. It is a beautiful machine, but too intimidating for me to even consider attempting.


----------



## dhugger (Jan 14, 2013)

Art, I prefer "CDO," as the letters are in alphabetical order


----------



## ScottinTexas (Jan 24, 2013)

Neat! Does it work like this?
http://blueballfixed.ytmnd.com/


----------

